# I have a behavior question



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I noticed with my two new birds they peck my other female birds at feeding time, I never had that pecking with my cockerel. Both new birds do it. Could this mean they are both female? I'm hoping so but like I said my cockerel always let them eat without pecking them. Is this a female behavior? I realize there is a pecking order is this what's happening? How come the cockerels do not do this? At least mine didn't. What do you all think? Is this a sign I finally got my females? They both do it?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Some of my hens are pretty mean about reenforcing the pecking order. Food is a great way to do that even if there's enough food for everyone and they're just basically annoying their flockmates. I guess some roosters do this too but all mine so far have been sissies... literally lower on the pecking order than my hens.... SIGH. They don't bother with this behavior. Maybe that's why they're such push overs. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless there's feathers getting plucked.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks so much! It's happening less and less now. I guess they figured out their pecking order. Now and then I will catch them all snuggled together! It's so sweet to see, I guess they are figuring it out on there own. They are becoming a family. It's pretty amazing to watch!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

realsis said:


> I noticed with my two new birds they peck my other female birds at feeding time, I never had that pecking with my cockerel. Both new birds do it. Could this mean they are both female? I'm hoping so but like I said my cockerel always let them eat without pecking them. Is this a female behavior? I realize there is a pecking order is this what's happening? How come the cockerels do not do this? At least mine didn't. What do you all think? Is this a sign I finally got my females? They both do it?


 adding a 2nd feeder may help
when there is just 1 feeder some birds feel like that food is all there is.
so when other birds start eating out of that feeder 
the reaction can be that they need to protect the feeder 
or that feeder belongs to them 
even if that feeder never runs out they may still want to protect it.

just a thought
piglett


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with piglet. Also more space or z chance to roam and explore helps ease the stress.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I agree with piglet. Also more space or z chance to roam and explore helps ease the stress.


i know some breeds are more prone to stress than others
redstars come to mind. they will start pecking at the feathers of the other birds in the flock if you croud them or they are over stressed.


----------

